# My Dwarf cages



## Charley101 (May 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in a while so thought I would show my dwarf hamster cages. If anyone has any suggestions to improve them then I would be interested to hear 

Noah's (Winter White hybrid) - 91cm Clearseal tank


Harrison's (Winter White) - 91cm Clearseal tank


Edison's (Winter White) - 91cm Clearseal tank


Isaac's (Winter White) - 91cm Clearseal tank


Murphy's (Winter White hybrid) - 75cm DIY bookcase shelf cage


Nova's (Winter White) - 75cm DIY bookcase shelf cage


Flynn's (Robo) - 60cm Clearseal tank. He is in a smaller and barer tank due to the fact that he is very old and showing his age now. He finds it hard to walk and hobbles about his cage so moving him into the smaller tank has really helped him. The tank does have a mesh lid.


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

The tanks look wonderful and must be so much fun for your hamsters


----------



## Charley101 (May 28, 2010)

Thank you 

Thought I would show my Syrian's tank too 

Mylo's (Syrian) - 120cm Clearseal tank


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous hammie homes, where do you get the corner houses and the platforms that look like little wooden stools? Suzie and Spotty would love those


----------



## Charley101 (May 28, 2010)

They're both from Pampurred Pets  although the corner houses are usually taller (I had to cut them down to stop escapes) and don't come with brown roofs (I painted them)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ooooh hello, didnt realise you were on here  lol

youve done a brilliant job on their cages


----------



## Charley101 (May 28, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> ooooh hello, didnt realise you were on here  lol
> 
> youve done a brilliant job on their cages


I'm on most of the forums but haven't be on in ages!! Thought I'd have a look and see what has changed


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

Mylo's tank looks wonderful too.

I have some of the wooden stool platforms too. I get mine from The Range (£4.99)


----------



## Charley101 (May 28, 2010)

I don't have a Range near me  such a shame cos the platforms are more expensive in Pampurred Pets!


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

They look fab and very tidy ! I've just adopted a chinese female hamster abd she's a grubby littke thing lol, she wees and poos in her wheel which I have read seens to be quite common. You have given me a few ideas on cage enruchment I like the platforms. I have a syrian as well and he is very clean compared to my chinese. I did a lot of research before I got her, she is very inquisitive and doesn't seem overly bothered being handled she funny to watch as well burrowing etc


----------

